# Drunken elves



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 20, 2002)

I was thinking...ya know how lotr and silm make elves perfect and junk..the hobbit is kush. It doesn't do that! 

In essence i have no idea why on earth i just posted this . I just found it rather amusing


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 21, 2002)

I like the elves better in The Hobbit. They're cool  . The elves in LOTR and the Silmarillion are really serious and boring.

~Kit


----------



## Lindir (Jan 21, 2002)

Lindir isn´t serious and boring!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

Kit does have a point, i mean the elves in silm and the elves in LOTR are all depressing and talk about the end of the world (save legolas). But in the hobbit they get drunk and pass out


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

Yeah, but those are Mirkwood elves. Cannot imagine Galadriel drunk and passed out on the table...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

I can but it's not a pretty picture


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, I still like elves in Sill and 'LoTR' better.
'Hobbit' elves are not only drinking , but also are really mean...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

no they're just caucious! And remember in lothlorien in lotr the fellowship is blindfolded


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

Elves in the 'hobbit' still are very different from 'LoTR'. They were singing and mocking dwarves even in Rivendell... 
What else did they eat/drink besides wine?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

dunno? elves did have a thing against dwarves though


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

And Thranduil ('mnot sure how to spell it) was very greedy, that's why dwarves never told him about the mountain and the treasures inside of it. 
Ok, I admit - I like drunk elves... 
In 'LoTR' there is no indication of elves drinking alcohol...


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

I never liked the image of Thranduil, and him being the father of Legolas upsets me... Legolas is one of my favourite characters...


----------



## Lindir (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *
> In 'LoTR' there is no indication of elves drinking alcohol... *



Yes there is! I will quote Legolas: " Though I would sooner learn how they came by the wine." (The Two Towers, The Road to Isengard.) This is a clear indication of elves drinking alcohol.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

true..but that's what cool about thaudril,that he's not perfect. from silm and others we get this image of elves being perfect and not wanting anything...wait feanor anyway. i like how elves have fun in this book.


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *
> Yeah, but those are Mirkwood elves. Cannot imagine Galadriel drunk and passed out on the table... *



Oh I get it, so Mirkwood elves get drunk and all eh? *starts to curse under her breathe* I'll have you know that I do not get drunk...*hic*

*lol* I agree. The elves in the hobbit are more interesting and they're not serious, but I'm guessing that's because the ring of power wasn't in knowledge.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 22, 2002)

eh..you could say that


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 22, 2002)

I like their feasts tho. In the woods, lotsa food and wine... Only small lights, lotsa people, songs, dances, stars. Must be cozy...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 22, 2002)

yeah...too bad them and the dwarves had a bad meeting...I think they would've enjoyed the feasing


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 24, 2002)

Who would've enjoyed the feasting: the elves or the dwarves? I think that the dwarves were hungry enough to eat everything at the feast!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 24, 2002)

Both...I think...Mirkwood elves weren't that holy therefor they weren't as serious.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 25, 2002)

Well, elves may not have been greedy, but even elves have to eat SOMETIME!! And if the dwarves ate the entire feast, do you think they would be to happy? I know I wouldn't be, I like food too much!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 26, 2002)

the dwarves probably could've eaten the whole feast and more


----------



## Luthien (Jan 27, 2002)

about this (please correct me if this is wrong), I think that elves on The Hobbit were elves that didn't lived in Valinor. So they thinked that other people coming from outside the forest were unreliable and also they may had very different civilization that those who lived with the Valar.


----------



## Silmiel (Jan 27, 2002)

I agree, but if you were to become a famous author, wouldn't your latest book have slightly different personalities for some characters than when you began years earlier? Just a thought.


----------



## Luthien (Jan 27, 2002)

Of course they may have differents personalities because of the writters growing, but I think that most of the evolution of Tolkien is developed in the style that the books are written than the characters, I mean, Elrond, for example have little differences between the LOTR and the Hobbit. And the elves on gthe forest are really very different.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 28, 2002)

I just enjoy unserious forest elves


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes, those Mirkwood Elves sure are a fun loving bunch aren't they? 
Legolas comes from an alcoholi'c family, oh dear.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, hey that's ok with me!!! You can get the best compliments from the most tipsy people. At least I think that is the case! Besides I don't remember a scene where Legolas is drunk, even if he likes a good beer!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Feb 7, 2002)

he didn't but a butler and an unloader personthingy did


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, that is true, but seeing as how they weren't able to join in the festivities, I think they were entitled to a little heady wine. Besides after they passed out, I bet they had all kinds of beautiful dreams!


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 9, 2002)

I'm not sure I like the elves in the Hobbit. They were either really silly or mean and drunk.

I especially didn't like how the Rivendell elves were portrayed in this book. Mocking and silly. They reminded me of the people of Emerald City in the Wizard of OZ..

Anyway, I prefer my elves serious and venerable


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Feb 10, 2002)

I think even God's and elves deserve to be silly and tipsy.I find it annoying how elves/half-elvens talk in lotr (i.e. We are scewed but must also have hope) abit contradicting.Mirkwood elves seem less like images sent from heaven holy angels to people with actual feelings and fun-loving(in other words possesitng vices)


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 11, 2002)

I like my elves in any way! However, I'm probably more likely to fall in love with an elf that has great wisdom (and isn't afraid of a little wine ) The elves in the Hobbit are fun-loving "commoners", while the elves of LOTR tend to be high-ranking royalty. They know that trouble has come and are trying to convince themselves that there is light at the end of the tunnel, even though they can't see it!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Feb 11, 2002)

,LOL,Legolas rules!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 11, 2002)

Um, Tar. Who are you laughing at? I assume its not me, because I don't think I said anything funny. Did someone else? AHHH!!! I'm lost!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nimawae's hope _
> *I like my elves in any way! However, I'm probably more likely to fall in love with an elf that has great wisdom (and isn't afraid of a little wine ) The elves in the Hobbit are fun-loving "commoners", while the elves of LOTR tend to be high-ranking royalty. They know that trouble has come and are trying to convince themselves that there is light at the end of the tunnel, even though they can't see it! *





Me too who would like someone that never had any fun and just sat there for ever doing nothing how boring?


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 15, 2002)

did elves invent wine?


----------



## Mayberry (Feb 15, 2002)

*Party Elves*

Maybe we need a poll. Like which elves would you rather party with? 

1. The Gang at Rivendell
2. The Gang at Lothlorien
3. The Gang at Mirkwood

I'd choose Mirkwood. Especially in the autumn when the leaves are falling, the moon is full and the stars are shining over the treetops. Besides, someone's got to be around to rescue a tipsy Legolas from being taken advantage of by all of those crazed Legolas-lovers.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 15, 2002)

I would pick the Mirkwood elves to party with. Just think of it, the cops show up at the door, and POOF! All the lights go out and they're stumbling around trying to find you, meanwhile you've moved the party to another house!


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 15, 2002)

mirkwood most definet


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 16, 2002)

Can you imagine partying at Rivendell, with Elrond being a moody old git and trying to get everyone to behave sensibly?

I bet Arwen is a right wildchild with a few drinks inside her.


----------



## My_Precious (Feb 16, 2002)

I would party with Mirkwood elves. Rivendell elves are more in singing stuff, and the tree is hard to sit on. Plus I'm afraid of heights...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kit Baggins _
> *I like the elves better in The Hobbit. They're cool  . The elves in LOTR and the Silmarillion are really serious and boring.
> 
> ~Kit  *




The elves especially in the sil are the most active and do the greatest feats part from a few like turin, beren, hurin and hour & tour. Look at the dwarves they do hardly anything. And most of the men had strog elven presences with them. Turin= Thingol, Beleg, Beren= Luthein, finrod, Hurin & Huor= Turgon, Tuor= Elven outlaws and idril. What do you think now?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 1, 2002)

Partying in Lothlorien..No Way...It is a danger to get drunk... Imagine falling from the trees.

Partying in Mirkwood...Fun,Fun...non serious elves...impossible to fall off cave if under cave and drunk.

and parying in Rivendell...well no...be annoying fall into river if you get drunk


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 2, 2002)

LOL 
Good one!!

...No can think right now.....too busy defending Gollum....will think of something clever later....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 2, 2002)

see this is what the forum needs! Fun,stupid, and genuinly pointless topics.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 3, 2002)

Ah! YES!! I agree with you completely Tar!! However, there are those who think we should be more serious!!!! If I wanted to be serious, I would stay OFF the Internet....its much more fun to be just plain silly.....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 3, 2002)

yeah...I totally see what you mean


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 4, 2002)

I would party with any Elf that wanted too.

Partying with Dwarves could be a little slow at first until you got momentum then look out.

Partying with Hobbits would be automatic 

Ents (see Dwarves )


----------



## Camille (Apr 4, 2002)

Yea!! drunken elves maybe it was because they dont have the light of aman stuff and all that


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 4, 2002)

those elves had the light of the gold and bottle


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

OK, I think the elves in Mirkwood are awesome! Hehe! 
I think I'd rather party with hobbits, tho ... elves would be fun. Ents would be a bit too much, if you know what I mean ... haha!

~The Angel of Rohan

PS: Is there such a thing as a fat elf?????


----------



## Camille (Apr 4, 2002)

> those elves had the light of the gold and bottle



    You just make me laugh at work!!!! that was funny!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2002)

Why are you guys talking about drunken elves for. I knwo that they are in 'The Hobbit', but is there any point to it?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 5, 2002)

yes...to make people smile!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 5, 2002)

Dunno if any said this but....
Old Legolas drank wine


Expect i should expand. In flotsam and Jetsam, Legolas asks for some wine when they are talking about various things


----------



## Turgon (Apr 7, 2002)

Okay so Silvan elves love to party - that's why we love 'em right? But if you think those Rivendell guys are boring then I'm afraid you're wrong. I have this information from a reliable source...

Ingredients for Miruvor.

2 parts whisky
3 parts vodka
4 parts gin
1 part Bruinen spring water
oh yeah and a little bit o' honey

That's why those wily Rivendellers always carry little silver flasks around with them... 
'Just a little ship to perk me up.'
'Yeah sure Elrond... oh and by the way there'e no sh... in Frodo, okay?'


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 7, 2002)

but when you get drunk in rivendell you have a considerable chance to fall into the river:
"Hey elrond! wher'd you...how'd you get in the river...did you pass the straight line test?"


----------



## Turgon (Apr 7, 2002)

"Shtraight line tesht? I'm the shon of Earendil don'tsha know! Beshides I'm just filling up thish flashk."

If it wasn't for that river the Rivendellers would be permenantly drunk amd nothing would ever get done.

Elrond: Will shomebody shtop that shtupid bell from ringing, it feelsh like Feanor'sh forging a Shilmaril my head...
Arwen: But Daddy, the White Counsel is meeting today...
Elrond: Shtuff the White Counshel, bring me my miruvor girl (hic!)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 7, 2002)

*LOL*

Elrond:We musht destroy thish evil(hic) ring (hic)
son 1: are you ok dad?
son 2: I dont' think he is!
Elrond: I'm shooo fine, I'm a sexy man oh i'm a sexy, sexy man.
(Elrond passes out)
Son 1:he's passed out!
Son 2: well you people frodo's taking the ring and we'll do bingo to choose your companions.
Son 1: not bingo
son 2: ok then a raffle
son 1: fine!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 8, 2002)

LOL!!!! OH MY GOSH!!!! YOU GUYS HAVE ME ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING!! I haven't read anything so funny in quite a while!!!!


ElrondWakes up) Why'sh everyone (hic) schtanding around (hic) like schtoopid elvesh?? Musht get work done (hic). Shauron ish coming to take our Miruvor? Musht be ready to fight. (Thrusts sword in the air, then falls onto the floor again)

Son 1: Hmmm. Maybe we should put him away somewhere so that we can figure out who is going....did we decide on a drawing?

Son 2: Yesh we did (hic)

Son 1: Hey how'd you get ahold of that flask? We're supposed to be all business here.

Son 2: Thish tashtes better. I think (hic) Dad'sh been holding out on ush. Here tashte some! (HIC)

Son 1: Hmmm. I think I know why Arwen chose Aragorn.....he dosed her up on this....I never could figure why that girl chose a dirty young dude to marry.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 8, 2002)

Sshtrider entershh sshinging (ahem! - sshorry let me sshtart again)

Strider enters singing...

Oh for some sweet golden liquor!
Not all those who wander are lost,
Some just stagger round in a stupor,
Too drunk for a shave or a wash...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 8, 2002)

Arwen:Aragorn, what in the hell are you doing in the river!
ARagorn: nothing(hic)jusht havin more of that shtuff.
arwen: IF you don't get your unclean, and unshaven boddy out of that bleep,bleep,bleep,river I"m going out with Glorifindel!
Aragorn:My flask I dropped it.
Arwen:Fine...Glorifindel


----------



## Moriel (Apr 8, 2002)

*LoL*



> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *
> Yeah, but those are Mirkwood elves. Cannot imagine Galadriel drunk and passed out on the table... *



Neither can I. Legolas, mebbe? No. Umm - yes! He is one of them Eleves of Mirkwood. Gladriel stone drunk on a table...... LoL! **clutching sides**


----------



## Moriel (Apr 8, 2002)

*help!*



> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Sshtrider entershh sshinging (ahem! - sshorry let me sshtart again)
> 
> Strider enters singing...
> ...



Can't **GASP** breathe! I'd party with Hobbits and Everyone. Yes, and being only 13, I'd have a SHIRLEY TEMPLE! (Gotta love 'em, hun.) and be the only sober one there. I would, however, be VERY sugar high. Also, good point about the River in Rivendell. **has a great time trying to figure out what Elrond would look like drunk** Hehehehe! **falls off chair** Ouch! Help, help, help! Stiders song is great, Turgon. Also, heres a genuine idea: mix the personalities of the Mirkwood Elves and the Lorien and Rivendell Elves. Drunken Wise @$$é$! LoL! Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! **goes slightly crazy-er**


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 9, 2002)

yes...that does sound amusing!

Galadriel:Hey Frodo, you loook fantashtic.
Celeborn: Umm..Gladdy..Gladdy..you're already married.
Galadriel:Celeb u ugly, frodo ish shooo hot
Celeborn:wait...you've been drinking the rivendell water again haven't you!I told you..that water is bad!
Galadriel: oh shove it!
Frodo: Listen I don't want to get in between you 2.
Galadriel: STay here Frodo! Lets show that elf that he isn't the best at love making.
Frodo: I gotta go!(frodo runs away)
Celborn:I am still the king..want to retire gladdy


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 9, 2002)

Arwen on her date with aragorn

Arwen: Remember how we met Aragorn? you were a mere age of 20..I about 3000 or so...and you had wandered in the woods 
Aragorn: Yeah...I search of that miruvor I thought I had strayed into a dream. Arwen:yes, I was beautiful that day wasn't I 
(Aragorn looks funny)
ARagorn: No I strayed into a dream when I tasted the miruvor! 
(Arwen frowns, slaps aragorn, walks off)
Aragorn:Arwen...this is the 5th date you've walked out on me arwen! ****!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 9, 2002)

Poor Aragorn! he seems to be the butt of everybodies jokes these days... still that's what happens when you drink too much Miruvor.

Gondor! Gondor, between the mountains and the sea,
I'm off to drink a yard of ale in a little pub in Bree!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 10, 2002)

LOL! This is some of the funniest material I have ever read!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 10, 2002)

Elrond and his (atttempted) affair with Arwen:

Elrond:Arwen?
Arwen: Dad what? 
Elrond: Have I told you that you look magnificent? 
Arwen: 20 or so times but thanks anyway. Elrond:I'm feeling a major (takes sip from flask) connection to you...like I felt with your mommy. 
(Arwen rolls eyes) 
Arwen:I'm not my mother...she left remember! 
Elrond: But (hic) you see (hic), thish attraction won't go awa(hic)y. 
(arwen looks horrified) Arwen: hey umm...Bro...has dad been into the? Damn


----------



## Turgon (Apr 10, 2002)

lol! you're one bad cookie Tar, guess that's why you're called the Dark Queen right?

Son 1 (to Arwen): Shut up and hand me my crack pipe...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 10, 2002)

maybe...or I just married the dark lord!
Arwen: YOu brat....I told you none of that...we're the serious elves!!!I'm going the the Gap of Rohan...mabye the got in bannnana republic


----------



## Moriel (Apr 13, 2002)

*affair.....*

Eeeeewwww. Child abuse. LoL. Kinda hard to call Arwen a child when shes like, 3, 4000 yrs old, tho.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, my mind works in evil and strange ways.don't let this thread die, plese don't


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 17, 2002)

GO HOBBIT ELVES!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Turgon (Apr 17, 2002)

Classic case of a Drunken elf - Cirdan the Shipwright, never known a sailor who didn't like his ale... That goes for Earendil too, how else did he get the courage to sail the Shadowy Seas?


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2002)

> I like the elves better in The Hobbit. They're cool . The elves in LOTR and the Silmarillion are really serious and boring.



I agree althought I haven't read the Silmarillion yet.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 18, 2002)

TAR!! That last one was really terrible!!! But it was really funny too!! Got anymore like that!?!  

I know this thread is supposed to be about drunken elves, but what about other drunken people of Middle Earth? Are we allowed to talk about them too?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 18, 2002)

yes many..i have a diabolical mind!

Glorifindel and Arwen on first date:
Arwen: Glorifindel...you look so handsome in the sun with your hair shimmering 
Glorifindel: Arwen may I ask you something? Arwen: Yes handsome 
Glorifindel: Well we've been together awhile...and I was wondering... 
Arwen: yes 
Glorifindel: well...my hair has been rather oily lately and I was wondering...is the shinyness oily hair or the moonlight 
Arwen: You Narcisstic bastard...you don't care a thing for me do you...alll you do is say how's my hair...I am leaving you!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 18, 2002)

.....continuation of the drama:
Glorfindel: Wha...what did I do? I just asked about my hair? I thought you liked it?
Arwen: You idiot! (Throws big heavy cask of miruvor, hitting him on the head)
Glorfindel: OW!! Now I have a big blue boo-boo on my head!! DANG!! Its gonna mess up the image of my beautiful hair.
Arwen: AUGH!!! That's IT!! I AM leaving you! (Storms off)
Glorfindel: HEY! Don't leave yet! This stuff tashtes graat. Dun you wan' any? (Is already passed out in a stupor).
Arwen: Maybe Aragorn is sober by now....if not maybe I should go for one of those hobbits.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 18, 2002)

poor Arwen!

glorifindel after being dumped by arwen

Glorifendel dials his Cell palantir
Glor:Gladdy,I was wondering...remember when we got together at rivendell..
gladdy:Yes, I had a good time with you...although are you stil obseeesed about your hair..hello Glorifindel. (blank line) I musta said something


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 22, 2002)

How good would a drunken Elf fire a crossbow?
Can drunken Elves still walk in complete silence?


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 23, 2002)

No, they're too busy stumbling over tree roots to stay quiet.

Drunken elf: (falls over a tree root two feet tall) Ssssshhhhhh......yur gwanna wake up Shauron. Sheesh! The three rooths aroun here are sho noishy. Shomebody should shpank it!



If a drunken elf tried to shoot a moose standing ten feet away from him, he would miss and hit the crow flying in the sky behind him.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 23, 2002)

Who would win in a fight?

3 drunken Dwarves x 3 drunken Elves x 1 drunken Gandalf?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 24, 2002)

*laughs uncontrolably*

we have never ripped on legolas...I'll try one with him.

Legolas confuses elrond with arwen episode 1

Legolas: hey baby, you look like...a magnificent shwan.

Elrond looks funny

Elrond: are you alright legolas?

legolas: What do you mean arwen baby?

Elrond: you must think i'm arwen

Legolas: arent you hottie, i mean...normal girls don't have such eyesh.

Elrond: I'm not Ar...

Legolas: Don't say you are ugly for even that drunked bastard aragorn doesn't think that!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 25, 2002)

Id say Gandalf he would just blast them.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 26, 2002)

Dunno if this has been said but


Elrond to Gollum : Celebrian doesn't ever under *hic* understand me!
Gollum drying a beer mug: Isn't that life *Looks away sadly*


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Apr 29, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!! You guys are a riot!! I'm gonna go away to see if I can come up with anything else.....Elrond and Legolas......hehe...*rolls over and dies laughing*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 1, 2002)

what can I say I'm truly nefarious !


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (May 1, 2002)

ya...... thats the.... uh.... word tar...... yah........


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 1, 2002)

so maybe I used the wrong word...I have a problem with spelling,
Nefarious


----------



## Nimawae's hope (May 6, 2002)

Hmmmmm....you may need to start using a dictionary Tar!! Wonder what it is that you said about yourself......could actually mean something in another language.......I should go see if I can figure that one out!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 6, 2002)

nefarious is an actual word!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (May 7, 2002)

DUH!!! But did you spell it right? That's what I meant!!

But anyway don't pay any attention to me....I'm loony!! I downed two pieces of pizza today for lunch and a friend of mine kept making fun of me!! Am I the only one here who is able to eat more pizza than that at a sitting!! If I am, I feel really stupid now!!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Nefarious is a word used often in my vast vocabulary, and you used the right terminology Tar (I think). It means wicked. Here's one for all of you, Tar can be 'puissant' at times and is very 'prevaracative', 'pugnacious' but she is very 'pulchritudinous'!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

why thank you Ulari!

so if my latin serves me well,

I am,
fiesty,
beautiful,
tells white lies(hey!)
powerful.

the list could take off lying..but otherwise I say good form!


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

No probs Tar!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

yeah good form ol' chap..have u seen my pic to call me pulchritudionous?


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Post your pic here and I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

its' in the forum photo album


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

I believe so, but I can't be bothered to sift through twenty pages looking for it when it could quite easily post it here Tar!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

its on 11 or 12(page


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Fine, fine. I'll look at it in a minute.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

to be exact it's on page 9


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Danke schune Tar-Ancalime, schwarz Queen.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 9, 2002)

no more finnish or i'll leash out my latin


----------



## Úlairi (May 9, 2002)

Finnish, it's German. And, I now Latin also, therefore I am not afraid. Here is a little Latin for you.

Pater Noster, qui as in caelis, sanctifitur nomen tuum. 

Want more?


----------



## Nimawae's hope (May 10, 2002)

Since when did the drunken elves thread become a language war thread? I admit that it is very interesting, but then so was the drunken elf part!! Come on Tar I think it's time for you to post another funny!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 10, 2002)

I agree I plan to ignore puer molestus.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (May 10, 2002)

Good idea!! Sounds like a drunken elf trying to say....oh I don't know......uh......pure molester!!! Maybe I'm crazy but I think that's a contradiction in terms!!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

Ad veniat regnum tuum viat voluntas tua sicut in caelo et in terra.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 11, 2002)

to the returning king you ride dunno your dunno in the sky and in the erth


----------



## Úlairi (May 12, 2002)

Doesn't look like your Latin is as good as you say it is Tar.  

Translation:
Thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 12, 2002)

I'm only a first year and...i'm learning classical latin, not church latin


----------



## Úlairi (May 13, 2002)

Fine, fine, no need to get all jumpy.  I may learn Latin when I am older.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 13, 2002)

*THIS IS ABOUT DRUNKEN ELVES, RIGHT?*

So what's with all the latin?

I think I know why the Elves of Mirkwood got drunk instead of singing merrily in the woods and insulting Dwarves. Think back to Legolas in LotR ... hates caves, stones and stuff, and wants to fill Gondor with trees. However, his dad (Thranduil) has decided to live in a mountain instead of in flets (Lorien) or houses (Rivendell)- probably to get away from all those spiders and other nasty things lurking about in the Mirkwood - remember it used to be called Greenwood the Great before Sauron got at it [LotR prologue p3]. I expect it all changed after Celeborn and Galadriel got in there and scoured it and blasted Dol Guldur (LotR Appx B p465) - they probably got all serious and tree-ish after that.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 13, 2002)

the first really intelectual post...go!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (May 14, 2002)

*GASP* What are we going to do? I don't know if our poor meager crazy selves can handle such intellect!!!!! Please be kind to us Eledhwen, we are rather.....uh.....I don't know what we are....but I don't think it is intellectual!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 15, 2002)

Party animals?


----------



## Úlairi (May 15, 2002)

Well done Eledwhen for attempting to stay on topic.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (May 15, 2002)

yeah we kind of lost it when Ulari started using his big words!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Ulairi. I spend too long at my computer as it is, so when I log in to a Tolkien Forum, I like to read about Tolkien and his literature. Too much to ask, I suppose!

Just to make sure this reply sticks to the subject - why did the Elves bother with wine at all when they had that other stuff (can't remember what it's called) that refreshes the parts other drinks cannot reach. Presumably, it didn't cause hangovers either (Do elves get hangovers? Perhaps their wine is better than that!).


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jun 29, 2002)

to get back to stupid posts in this thread!

Legolas flirting with Frodo part one:

Legolas: Frodo, will you need any assistance with taking off that shirt from your injury *legolas tries to take off the shirt but frodo notices legolas' and going below the belt* 
Frodo: Umm...really i'm fine *trying to get up* and i assure that *frodo becomes jumpy with legolas' hand going below* there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: THIS IS ABOUT DRUNKEN ELVES, RIGHT?*



> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *So what's with all the latin?
> 
> I think I know why the Elves of Mirkwood got drunk instead of singing merrily in the woods and insulting Dwarves. Think back to Legolas in LotR ... hates caves, stones and stuff, and wants to fill Gondor with trees. However, his dad (Thranduil) has decided to live in a mountain instead of in flets (Lorien) or houses (Rivendell)- probably to get away from all those spiders and other nasty things lurking about in the Mirkwood - remember it used to be called Greenwood the Great before Sauron got at it [LotR prologue p3]. I expect it all changed after Celeborn and Galadriel got in there and scoured it and blasted Dol Guldur (LotR Appx B p465) - they probably got all serious and tree-ish after that. *



So, they all got depressed and started drinking...


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jul 1, 2002)

*Now thoroughly drunk, Nimawae starts giggling over any stupid thing that comes to mind*


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 3, 2002)

I must confess I like elves in Hobbit much than in LOTR.In Hobbit they're happier and not so proud of themselves like in LOTR.Especially the fact of drunken elves makes me laugh.The problem is why did they drink wine?Woldn't be better if the drunk something else......something stronger?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 3, 2002)

I dunno did elves have double martini's or straight vodka


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 4, 2002)

Yeah.....I think they prefered things like "Long Island" for example or even something stronger,but if the vodka is Danzka it's ok


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I must confess I like elves in Hobbit much than in LOTR.In Hobbit they're happier and not so proud of themselves like in LOTR.Especially the fact of drunken elves makes me laugh.The problem is why did they drink wine?Woldn't be better if the drunk something else......something stronger? *



Well, there really is no accounting for taste, now is there? 

Besides, this was likely dictated at least to a degree by the availability of other sources of fruits, grains, etc. that are appropriate to distill liquor from...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 6, 2002)

If this weren't so amusing i'd call ourselves pathetic!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 7, 2002)

Hhhmmhmm, Tyaronumen:

" Besides, this was likely dictated at least to a degree by the availability of other sources of fruits, grains, etc. that are appropriate to distill liquor from... "
very interesting I would say.We should have a drink someday.....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 8, 2002)

oh conf...that was afew pages back...just read the whole threads


----------



## emopansy (Jul 12, 2002)

first of all toilkien was not yet in full when the hobbit was made and in lotr i might piont out that the elves acted like the world was coming to an end because thats sure as hell what it looked like. i mean atleast there resdence in middle earth was past spent. plus greed is a trait fpound among eldar, darfs, maiar, valar, and every man. so to say that that is false then look at gladriel driven by pride and desire to rule in middle earth. numoreanors greed drove them to slay lesser men in there downfall and the elder's hordes of gold such as the one that gluarung took for his own in nargthord. do you think that thingol in doraithhad no greed when beren brought to him a silmaril. and hurin returned with the neclace of the dawrfs. the whole of elven wars are based upon greedy desire. and although i have gottin a bit off the subject in the hobbit elves are merry but were not the small host of gildor was all laughter and merryment i think it was not shown in the hobbit becuase tolkien choose to keep the woes of the firstborn masked in laughfter. sorry i got carried away but i personaly find the eldar in the silm, lotr,and unfinished more real.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow! that was a mouth full!!! You must be a very organized person......very much not me!!


----------



## emopansy (Jul 16, 2002)

*you make me smile alot*

organized what does that mean? becuase the defenition i know is an oxymoron for me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 16, 2002)

Elven drinking song

"Luithilen"

we'll i'll tell ye lads,
beyond This land,
dwells the most fair luthilen,
her eyes are blue,
her hair of gold,
I wish she was mine,
mine to hoard.

I don't want the Arkenstone,
screw those lovley jewels,
I'd rather have her lovely body,
than this flagon of wine!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jul 17, 2002)

*GASP* Shame on you!!!........well not really.....*Giggles hysterically*...........do it again!!!

Elf: (To a dwarf--no one can tell if it's male or female) Why hello there gorgeous. Wha's a nice girl like you doin' out here all 'lone?

Dwarf: (Raises eyebrows) Uh......exactly how much have you been drinking?

Elf: Why do you asthk sthweetheart? Are you intherested in joining me? I know of a verthy place where we can be alone. (Grins stupidly)

Dwarf: (Steps back) Crap!! I remember now why elves give me the creeps!! (Turns around and runs away)

Elf: Waith for me beauthiful!!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 18, 2002)

*Difference between Elves..*

The High Elves were different in nature from the wood-elves..that is why they behave in different manners.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Confusicated*

I didn't make that animation...but I could. I use Adobe PhotoShop 6.0 for making gifs. I would take about 2 hours to make that one.

P.S. - I have a ton of great gif's...let me know if you want some!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 20, 2002)

*Yeah...*

I haved used the Adobe stuff...I like it becuase its interface is fairly easy to master....that package you talked about sounds alot like Flash...I will probably look into that 3d max you talked about....


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 21, 2002)

*Well.....*

The pic didn't download...sorry 

I have seen that movable point software stuff. Adobe makes a package with just that function..the name escapes me for a moment but I remember that it costs $1200.

It is possible to do limited functions like like in abode using functions like "distort" and using "smart select". That is basically what I know about the 2d packages. It shouldn't be hard to find on the net though....I will investigate soon.....


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 21, 2002)

*Okay..it worked!*

Is that you or what? What did you make that on?


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 21, 2002)

*Not bad...*

Not bad at all for a first effort.....nice job!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 23, 2002)

Knowing your animation skills really ensured I'll be happy . get this poor thread back on topic


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 23, 2002)

*You ARE a dark queen...*

Point taken....

I think Tolkien himself had a little trouble reconciling the two forms of the elves between "LOTR" and "Hobbit", which is why he instilled the qualities of "mirth" in the quendi and moriquendi, thus easing the transition.

What do you think?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 23, 2002)

fine....logical...yeah....basically the fun elves are in the hobbit and the boring elves are in LOtr...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Aug 12, 2002)

thats nice Confuscated! hehe.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Confusticated*

Thanks for watching my back!!!


----------



## elf boy (Sep 4, 2002)

Almost everyone in Middle Earth drinks... and yet none get drunk... sounds like a perfect world for me...


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2002)

Well we may not see Elrond get wasted and stumble around Rivendell slurring about the good ol' days with Gil-galad, but people can get drunk in Middle-Earth!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Sep 6, 2002)

*I always thought...*

The Prancing Pony was full of drunks! All the singing and dancing about...sounds like drunks to me...


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

Perhaps Mirkwood elves are different to Lothlorien elves and Rivendell elves.

Mirkwood elves are by far my favourite


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 8, 2002)

Well lets look at the rulers of each land:

Thaurandril;mirkwood: Adores treasure, fine wine, and privacy.
Galadriel;lothlorien: Apreeciates beauty, nature, and privacy
Elrond;Rivendell: Likes complaining,LOL, knowledge, nature, and privacy.

So...every elven society has one thing in common...Privacy. Yet, due to different climate and ect each society values different things.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 8, 2002)

okay-20 bucks says legolas was one of the drunken elves. Its just like him. Sees a bottle of his dads wine "screw pops! Im gettin wasted.'


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 9, 2002)

tru, dat 

ps: just ignore the attaqtchment.
but in any case if you ARE dying of curiosity and want to open it; waddaya think of the picture?

i loved that scene.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2002)

Did you make that? CGI right? ...If so ,wow. How long you been at it and what software did you use? Did you make it from scratch?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 9, 2002)

*shakes head in incolence of confusicated  just kidding* ITS SHREK! Thats a screen shot from the movie shrek. Theres something ick about someone who hasnt seen shrek. "please dont walk on the grass, wipe your shoes and you...face."


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2002)

Forunately I am not ashamed of my lack of awareness of popular movies.

Thought I'd remind people that when in The prancing Pony Frodo jumps up and starts to sing some of the people in the room though that he had taken more ale than was good for him.

Here's a little proof that people can get drunk in Middle-earth.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 10, 2002)

*shakes head* i think i got whiplash from shaking my head so much. I wouldnt want to be around when gandalf go drunk.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Legolas*

legolas rocks! He is the best elf, but i do agree that in lotr, they are very serious, but not altogether boring. They just like different things than other races do. Like in two towers, how Gimili and Legolas make a pact, if they both get through this alive, legolas and gimli will go to the ents forest, and then they will both ge to one of the mountains that gimli wanted to go to. They liked different things, doesn't mean they're boring. Sorry, i got a little off subject


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 22, 2002)

you mean the glittering caves of helms deep, right?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 24, 2002)

AIIEEEEE! 
REmember this


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 25, 2002)

Ah... yes I do remember this thread. Anamatar says something Ick about a person who hasn't watched Shrek, huh? 


> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *I was thinking...ya know how lotr and silm make elves perfect and junk..the hobbit is kush. It doesn't do that!
> *



What do you mean by perfect though? There were some real losers like Maeglin, Eol, Curufin and Celegorm.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 25, 2002)

Oh yeah, those elves *hehe* well what about Faenor he's the king of the screw up elves.


----------

